
Testing Huge PostgreSQL Backups for 37 Cents a Day - sashk
https://feedbin.com/blog/2017/05/05/testing-huge-postgresql-backups-for-37-cents-a-day/
======
brianwawok
Don't you need a sleep after mail to make sure it is sent before the shutdown
kills network? Feels race conditiony

Nit 2: I would add some select counts or similar to ensure a few big tables
are there. Would maybe include the counts in the email.

~~~
dermybaby
Also - can this last part be written different? Feels monolithic

sudo -u postgres bash -c "cat > /var/lib/postgresql/9.2/main/recovery.conf
<<\- _EOF_ restore_command = 'env ......blahblah"

------
mortar
_Critically, no matter what your bid is, you never pay more than the spot
price which is “The current market price of a Spot instance per hour.” With
this in mind you don’t have to guess what to bid and since your bid matches
the on-demand price, your instance will never be terminated early due to the
price exceeding your bid._

This isn't accurate, the spot price can absolutely be higher than on demand
pricing and isn't a reliable method to prevent your instance from being
terminated.

